# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  السيرة الذاتية لأعضاء حكومة عبدالله النسور

## هدوء عاصف

* حتى نكون على دراية تامة بسيرة اعضاء حكومتنا الجديدة فيما يلي السيرة الذاتية للفريق الوزاري في حكومة الدكتور عبدالله  التي أدت اليمين الدستورية أمام جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني اليوم الخميس :



الدكتور عبدالله النسور رئيسا للوزراء ووزيرا للدفاع

مكان وتاريخ الميلاد : السلط - 20 كانون الثاني 1939

المؤهلات العلمية:

دكتوراة في التخطيط من جامعة السوروبون في باريس
ماجستير في إدارة المؤسسات من جامعة ميشيغان في الولايات المتحدة
بكالوريوس إحصاء من الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت
الثانوية العامة من مدرسة السلط الثانوية

عضوية مجلس الأمة :

عضو مجلس النواب، في مجالس 1989، 1993، 2010
رئيس اللجنة المالية والاقتصادية بمجلس النواب
عضو لجنة الشؤون الخارجية بمجلس النواب
عضو لجنة التربية والتعليم والتعليم العالي بمجلس النواب
عضو مجلس الأعيان، في مجالس 1997، 2009
عضو اللجنة المالية بمجلس الأعيان
عضو لجنة الشؤون الخارجية بمجلس الأعيان

الحقائب الوزارية:

وزير التخطيط
وزير التربية والتعليم
وزير الخارجية
وزير الصناعة والتجارة
وزير التعليم العالي
وزير التنمية الإدارية
وزير الإعلام
نائب رئيس الوزراء

الخبرات وعضويات المجالس الحالية والسابقة:

مدير عام دائرة الموازنة العامة
أمين عام وزارة المالية
مدير عام دائرة ضريبة الدخل
محافظ الأردن لدى البنك الدولي
نائب محافظ الأردن لدى صندوق النقد الدولي
المندوب الأردني الدائم لدى اليونسكو
رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الأعمال الفرنسي الأردني
عضو اللجنة الملكية الخاصة بالأجندة الوطنية
الناطق الرسمي وعضو في اللجنة الملكية الخاصة بالأردن أولاً
رئيس مجلس التعليم العالي
رئيس مجلس أمناء جامعة الزيتونة الأردنية الخاصة
نائب رئيس مجلس أمناء جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا
نائب رئيس مجلس أمناء جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية
نائب رئيس مجلس أمناء الجامعة الهاشمية
عضو مجلس أمناء الجامعة الأردنية
عضو مجلس الحقوق في الجامعة الأردنية
المدير الإداري والمالي للجمعية العلمية الملكية
معلم وموجه ومدير في وزارة التربية والتعليم
عضو اللجنة الوطنية للتخطيط التنموي
رئيس المجلس الأعلى لمكافحة الأمية
رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة الإسمنت
نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة الفوسفات
نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة النقل البري العراقي الاردني
عضو مجلس إدارة بنك الأردن
عضو مجلس إدارة البنك العربي الإفريقي الدولي
عضو مجلس إدارة الشركة العربية للاستثمار
عضو مجلس إدارة شركة سكة حديد العقبة
عضو مجلس إدارة الملكية الأردنية
عضو مجلس إدارة المؤسسة الأردنية للاستثمار
عضو مجلس إدارة سلطة ميناء العقبة
عضو مجلس إدارة المؤسسة الأردنية لتطوير المشاريع الإقتصادية
عضو مجلس إدارة مؤسسة إعمار السلط
عضو مجلس إدارة مؤسسة نور الحسين
عضو مجلس إدارة صندوق الملكة علياء
رئيس مجلس إدارة صحيفة صوت الشعب
رئيس مجلس إدارة مركز هيا الثقافي
رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي خريجي الجامعات الفرنسية
عضو مجلس إدارة نادي خريجي الجامعات الأمريكية

الأوسمة:

وسام الكوكب الأردني من الدرجة الاولى
وسام الإستقلال الأردني من الدرجة الاولى
وسام التربية الأردني الممتاز
وسام جوقة الشرف الفرنسي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

محمد ناصر سامي حسن جودة – وزير الخارجية

مكان وتاريخ الولادة :عمان -1961

الحالة الاجتماعية : متزوج

المؤهلات العلمية :-

•    بكالوريوس سياسة دولية

اهم المناصب التي شغلها :-

•    1985-1992 الديوان الملكي الهاشمي

•    1992-1994 مدير مكتب الاعلام الاردني

•    1994-1998 مدير التلفزيون

•    1998 مدير عام الاذاعة والتلفزيون

•    1998-1999 وزير اعلام

•    2005-2007 ناطق رسمي باسم الحكومة

• 2007-2009 وزير دولة لشؤون الاعلام والاتصال

• 2009 - 2010    وزير الخارجية

•2011- 2010 وزير الخارجية

الاوسمة:-

وسام الكوكب الاردني من الدرجة الاولى

وسام الاستقلال الاردني من الدرجة الاولى

عدد من الاوسمة الاجنبية
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الدكتور عبد السلام العبادي - وزير الأوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الإسلامية

مكان وتاريخ الولادة: عمان في 10/3/1943م.

المؤهلات العلمية :-

اكمل دراسته الابتدائية والاعدادية والثانوية في المدرسة العلوية وكلية الحسين بعمان سنة 1959م.

اكمل دراسته الجامعية الاولى في كلية الشريعة بجامعة دمشق سنة 1963م وحصل على الليسانس في الشريعة الاسلامية بتقدير جيد جدا.

حصل على الماجستير في الفقه المقارن بامتياز من كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الازهر سنة 1967م

حصل على الدبلوم التمهيدي للماجستير في التاريخ الاسلامي من كلية دار العلوم جامعة القاهرة   سنة 1968م

حصل على الدكتوراه في الفقه المقارن بمرتبة الشرف الاولى مع التوجيه بطباعة الرسالة وتبادلها مع الجامعات العالمية من كلية الشريعة والقانون جامعة الازهر سنة 1972م

الخبرات العملية

وكيلا لوزارة الاوقاف (امينا عاما لها) من سنة 1982-1988.

مديرا عاما لمؤسسة تنمية اموال الايتام من سنة   1989-1993.

وزيرا للاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية من 1993-2001.

رئيس لمجلس امناء جامعة ال البيت من 2001 حتى تاريخ 6/12/2004م.

حصل على درجة الاستاذية بتعيينه استاذا في الفقه المقارن في كلية اصول الدين – جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية الاردنية سنة 2003.

صدرت الارادة الملكية بتعيينه رئيسا لجامعة ال البيت في 6/12/2004 حتى تاريخ 7/4/2005م 0

وزيرا للاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية بتاريخ 7/4/2005م .

وزيرا للاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية بتاريخ 14/12/2009

وزيرا للاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية بتاريخ 24/11/2010
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 علاء عارف سعد البطاينه – وزير النقل

مكان وتاريخ الولادة : عمان

المؤهلات العلمية :-

ماجستير في نظم المعلومات الادارية

بكالوريوس هندسه كهربائية

الخبرات العملية:

2010-2011    وزير النقل

2009 - 2010     وزير النقل

2009 - 2009 وزير الاشغال العامة والاسكان

2007-2009 وزير النقل

2002-2005 امين عام وزارة النقل

2005-2007 مدير الجمارك الاردنية

الاوسمة:-

وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الاولى

وسام الصليب الاعظم لاورانج – ناسو ( مملكة هولندا)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الدكتور جعفر عبد عبدالفتاح حسان – وزير التخطيط والتعاون الدولي

مكان وتاريخ الولادة : بلغاريا 1968

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الدكتور عبد اللطيف وريكات – وزير الصحة


مكان وتاريخ الولادة : عمان 1950

المؤهلات العلمية :-

•   عضوية الكلية الملكية البريطانية لندن

•   عضوية الكلية الملكية ادنبرة

•   شهادة الباطنية والصدرية من جامعة ويلز

•   الزمالة في الكلية الملكية للأطباء ادنبرة

•   البورد الاردني في أمراض وفسيولوجيا الاعصاب

•   دبلوم امراض الاعصاب جامعة لندن

•   البورد الاردني في الامراض الباطنية

•   دبلوم الامراض الصدرية

•   بكالوريوس الطب والجراحة من جامعة سراييفو

الخبرات العملية:

•   مساعد مدير عام الخدمات الطبية الملكية لشؤون طب الاقاليم.

•   مدير مستشفى الحسين.

•   مدير مركز التأهيل الملكي.

•   مدير مستشفى الملكة علياء العسكري.

•   رئيس دائرة الباطنية العامة/مدينة الحسين الطبية.

•   رئيس اختصاص امراض الاعصاب/مدينة الحسين الطبية.

•   1990 مستشار أول أمراض وفسيولوجية الاعصاب/ مدينة الحسين الطبية .

•   1988-1990 مستشار امراض باطنية / مدينة الحسين الطبية

•   2007 مدير عام للخدمات الطبية الملكية

•   1983-1986 مستشار طبي لوزارة الدفاع الكويتية

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ماهر أبو السمن – وزير الشؤون البلدية والقروية

مكان وتاريخ الولادة: السلط في 1957

المؤهل العلمي: البكالوريوس في الهندسة المعمارية – جامعة بوخارست

الخبرات العملية:

رئيس بلدية السلط الكبرى

رئيس قسم متابعة المشاريع في ديوان المحاسبة

رئيس لجنة بلدية السلط الكبرى

رئيس لجنة البلديات الاردنية المنتسبه للاتحاد الدولي للمدن المتحدة.
رئيس نادي السلط الرياضي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

نايف حميدي الفايز - وزير السياحة

المؤهل العلمي:

ماجستير في العلاقات الدولية

بكالوريوس علوم سياسية

الخبرات العملية:

مدير عام هيئة تنشيط السياحة

مستشار في رئاسة الوزراء

مدير إداري لمشروع معهد البحر الميت

مدير مكتب الأمير فيصل بن الحسين

11 - خليف الخوالدة - وزير تطوير القطاع العام

مكان وتاريخ الولادة: مرصع – جرش 1968

المؤهل العلمي:

دكتوراه في إدارة الجودة الشاملة من جامعة غرب سيدني

الخبرات العملية:

أمين عام وزارة العمل

مستشار الجودة والتميز في المجلس التنفيذي لحكومة دبي

مركز الدراسات والإستشارات وخدمة المجتمع في الجامعة الهاشمية

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

يحيى موسى بيجانيج كسبي - وزير الأشغال العامة والإسكان


تاريخ الولادة : 1949

الحالة الاجتماعيـــــة : متزوج

الوظيفة الحالية : وزير الاشغال العامة والاسكان

المؤهلات العلمية :-

1974- بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية/انقره /تركيا

اهم المناصب التي شغلها :-

2001 - 2011: مدير عام دائرة العطاءات الحكومية.

1997- 2001: مساعد الامين العام لشؤون الابنية الحكومية/ وزارة الاشغال العامه والاسكان.

1994-1997: مدير عام المشاريع والانبيه المدرسية/ وزارة التربية والتعليـم.

1993-1994: مستشار معالي نائب رئيس الوزراء/وزيـر التربيــــة والتعليـم

(برتبة مدير عام) للمشاريع والابنية المدرسية الممولــــــه من البنك الدولي والموازنة.

1987-1993: مدير الدائرة الهندسية/ وزارة التربية والتعليم.

1981-1987: مساعد مدير ورئيس القسم الهندسي لمشاريــــع البنك الدولـــي/

وزارة التربية والتعليم

1978-1989: رئيس القسم الهندسي لمشاريع البنك الدولـــي/ وزارة التربيــــة

والتعليم .

1976-1987: مهندس مشاريع البنك الدولـــــي/ وزارة التربيــــــة والتعليــــم.

1974-1976: مهندس مدني/ وزارة الاشغال العامة والاسكان (منتدباً للشركـة

الاستشاريه (دوكسيادس) اليونانية.

*مستشار فني ومهندس رأي لعديد من المؤسسات الحكومية وغير الحكومية وكذلك محكم فني هندسي لوزارة العدل (قصر العدل).
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 أحمد آل خطاب - وزير الزراعة

مكان الولادة: معان

المؤهل العلمي: بكالوريوس زراعة

الخبرات العملية:

رئيس الاتحاد التعاوني الإقليمي

مدير زراعة معان

نائب مدير عام سكة حديد العقبة

رئيس اتحاد المنظمات التعاونية/ معان

نائب أسبق في مجلس النواب الثالث عشر
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

سليمان الحافظ وزير المالية

رئيس مجلس المفوضين في هيئة تنظيم قطاع الكهرباء، أنهى دراسته الثانوية في كلية الحسين في عمان، وحصل على بكالوريوس من كلية التجارة من جامعة الاسكندرية فرع بيروت عام 1968، وقد شارك في عدة دورات دراسية وتدريبية في بريطانيا، والنمسا، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في مجالات الإدارة العليا، والإدارة المالية، والخصخصة، كما شارك في عدة مؤتمرات دولية، ولديه الآن خبرة تتجاوز 40 عاماً في مختلف مجالات العمل والتعامل في القطاعين العام والخاص.

عمل الحافظ أميناً عاماً لوزارة المالية عندما بدأت الحكومة تطبيق برنامج التصحيح الاقتصادي عام 1990، وخلال الفترات 1997-1998، 1998-1999 كان وزيراً للمالية ووزيراً للبريد والاتصالات على التوالي في حكومة المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، كما شغل عدة مناصب منها رئيس مجلس إدارة لعدة شركات منها الاتصالات الأردنية، والبوتاس العربية، وكيمابكو لإنتاج الأسمدة، وبرومين الأردن، ومؤسسة المناطق الحرة، والمؤسسة الأردنية للاستثمار، وكان عضواً في عدة مجالس إدارة منها الملكية الأردنية، وسلطة الكهرباء الأردنية، ومؤسسة الضمان الاجتماعي، ومؤسسة أموال الأيتام، ومؤسسة الإقراض الزراعي، والشركة العربية للصناعات الهندسية، وسلطة الطيران المدني، وشركة الإسمنت الأردنية، وشركة الفوسفات الأردنية، والمصرف العربي الإفريقي، والهيئة العربية للتنمية الزراعية، ومحافظ صندوق النقد الدولي، ونائباً لمحافظ البنك الإسلامي في جدة، ونائب محافظ صندوق النقد العربي، ورئيس الوفد الأردني في نادي باريس، وعمل رئيساً لقسم التكاليف في شركة الدباغة الأردنية، ومديراً مالياً ومساعداً للمدير العام في كل من شركة الإسمنت الأردنية، ومؤسسة المواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية، ومستشار لجنة بنك البتراء (تحت التصفية)، وعضو لجنة التخاصية الوزارية، وعضو لجنة التنمية الوزارية، وعضو اللجنة الملكية للتحديث والتطوير، وغيرها من المناصب في القطاعين العام والخاص.

سليمان الحافظ متزوج ولديه أربعة أبناء، وهو من مواليد عمان 1941.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

سميح المعايطة -  وزيرا لشؤون الإعلام

المستشار السياسي لرئيس الوزراء، كما كان الناطق الرسمي للانتخابات النيابية العام 2010. وهو حائز على جائزة الحسين لأفضل مقال صحافي للعام 2009، والتي تمنحها نقابة الصحافيين الأردنيين.

عمل قبل التحاقه بـصحيفة "الغد" في العام 2004 كاتباً ومدير تحرير بصحيفة العرب اليوم منذ العام 1997، كما شارك في تأسيس صحيفة السبيل في العام 1993، حيث شغل أيضاً منصب عضو مجلس إدارة ونائبا لرئيس التحرير. كما عمل باحثا في شؤون الصراع العربي-الصهيوني في مركز دراسات الشرق الأوسط بعمان. وقدم برنامجا حواريا على شاشة التلفزيون الاردني باسم "وجها لوجه" خلال الفترة 2001-2009.

وله عدة كتب ودراسات، من أبرزها "واقع ومستقبل الشرق الأوسط" (مؤلف مشارك)، "التسوية السياسية للصراع العربي-الصهيوني"، "المفاوضات الثنائية والمتعددة" (مؤلف مشارك/ باللغة الإنجليزية)، "التجربة السياسية للحركة الاسلامية في الأردن" (2004)، "الدولة والاخوان في عهد الملك عبدالله" (2008)، "قضية ومقال".
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

غالب سلامة الزعبي وزير الداخلية

من مواليد السلط 1943 ، حاصل على ليسانس حقوق من جامعة دمشق 1967 ، عمل ضابطا في الامن العام 1969 - 1996 ، مديرا لشرطة العاصمة ، مساعد مدير الامن العام للقوى البشرية ، مدير مكافحة المخدرات ، قاضْ في محكمة الشرطة ، مارس مهنة المحاماة ، انتخب نائبا في مجلسي النواب الثالث والرابع عشر.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الدكتور وجيه عويس  - وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي

المؤهلات العلمية:

دكتوراه في الوراثة الجزيئية من جامعة ولاية واشنطن الأمريكية ، ,1979

ماجستير في العلوم الحياتية (الكيمياء الحيوية) من الجامعة الأردنية ، ,1975

بكالوريوس في العلوم الحياتية من الجامعة الأمريكية ببيروت ، ,1972

الرتب الأكاديمية والخبرات:

عمل رئيساً لجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية.

عميداً لكلية العلوم في جامعة اليرموك.

نائباً لعميد كلية العلوم في جامعة اليرموك.

مساعداً لعميد كلية العلوم في جامعة اليرموك.

عضو مجلس التربية والتعليم العالي.

عضو اللجنة الملكية لتطوير التعليم.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الدكتور عوض محمد خليفات وزير الداخلية

مكان الولادة : وادي موسى .. تاريخ الميلاد: 1945-08-05

المؤهل العلمي: دكتوراه في التاريخ , جامعة لندن / بريطانيا.

الخبرات العملية:

عضو مجلس الأعيان الأردني, 2002 , 2006 , 2009 .

عضو هيئة تحرير مجلة دراسات التي تصدرها الجامعة الأردنية منذ عام 1973-1986.

عضو المكتب التنفيذي لإتحاد المؤرخين العرب والأمين العام المساعد لإتحاد المؤرخين 1974-1984.

رئيس مجلس أمناء معهد الدراسات العليا / بغداد 1991 – 2001.

عضو هيئة تحرير مجلة أبحاث اليرموك التي تصدرها جامعة اليرموك/الأردن 1981-1988.

عضو رابطة الكتاب الأردنيين 1981.

عضو لجنة الفكر التربوي والإدارة المالية في المجمع الملكي لبحوث الحضارة الإسلامية 1984-1993.

عضو مجلس مركز الدراسات الأردنية بجامعة اليرموك 1985-1989.

عضو مؤازر لمنتدى الفكر العربي منذ عام 1985.

عضو لجنة كتابة تاريخ الأردن 1984-1993.

رئيس جامعة مؤتة 1989-1991.

رئيس مجلس التعليم العالي 1991-1993.

عضو اللجنة الملكية لجامعة آل البيت 1992-1998.

عضو اللجنة الملكية لجامعة الزرقاء (الجامعة الهاشمية لاحقا) 1991-1993.

عضو اللجنة الملكية لتطوير الاقاليم 2005-2006.

رئيس اللجنة الأولمبية الأردنية 1988-1990 , 1995-1996.

رئيس مجلس كلية تأهيل المعلمين العالية 1991-1993.

رئيس اللجنة العليا لمعادلة الشهادات العلمية 1991-1993.

رئيس لجنة البعثات العلمية 1991-1993.

رئيس مجلس كلية عمان الجامعية للهندسة التطبيقية 1991-1993.

عضو المجلس الزراعي الأعلى 1991-1993.

عضو المجلس الصحي الأعلى 1991-1993.

عضو مجلس الخدمة المدنية 1991-1993.

نائب رئيس مجلس التربية والتعليم وعضو المجلس 1991-1997.

نائب رئيس مجلس الأمناء لجامعة الحسين بن طلال 1998-2000.

عضو اللجنة الملكية العليا لهيئة كلنا الأردن 2006-الآن.

عضو مجلس أمناء جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية 2003-الآن.

عضو اللجنة الملكية لصياغة الميثاق الوطني 1991.

عضو الهيئة الإدارية لجمعية اليتيم العربي 1994-2008.

عضو مجلس التعليم العالي 1990-1991.

رئيس لجنة البعثات / جامعة مؤتة 1989-1991.

رئيس لجنة البحث العلمي / جامعة مؤتة 1989-1991.

رئيس لجنة التعيين والترقية – جامعة مؤتة 1989-1991.

رئيس مجلس عمداء جامعة مؤتة 1989-1991.

نائب رئيس جامعة اليرموك 1986-1988.

رئيس مجلس مركز الدراسات الأردنية / جامعة اليرموك.

نائب رئيس جمعية الكشافة والمرشدات 1988-2008.

رئيس لجنة البعثات / جامعة اليرموك 1986-1988.

نائب رئيس مجلس عمداء جامعة اليرموك 1986-1988.

نائب رئيس مجلس جامعة اليرموك 1986-1988.

أستاذ / الجامعة الأردنية , جامعة اليرموك 1983-1988.

رئيس قسم التاريخ / الجامعة الأردنية 1979-1982.

أستاذ مشارك / الجامعة الأردنية 1978.

استاذ مساعد / الجامعة الأردنية 1973.

معيد / الجامعة الأردنية 1967.

عضو مجلس الاعيان التاسع عشر.

عضو مجلس الأعيان العشرون.

عضو مجلس الاعيان الثاني والعشرون.

عضو مجلس الاعيان الثالث والعشرون.

عضو مجلس الاعيان الرابع والعشرون.

الحقائب الوزارية:


1988: وزير الشباب

1989: وزير الشباب

1991: وزير التعليم العالي

1995: وزير الشباب

1996: وزير الداخلية

1997: وزير الداخلية

2000: نائب لرئيس الوزراء

2000: وزير الداخلية

2002: وزير الداخلية

الأوسمة:



وسام الكوكب من الدرجة الاولى.

وسام الإستقلال من الدرجة الاولى.

جائزة الدولة التقديرية.

وسام التربية والتعليم الممتاز.

وسام المؤرخ العربي الممتاز.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ

 حاتم الحلواني .. وزير الصناعة والتجارة والاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات 

مكان وتاريخ الولادة :الخليل 1948 

المؤهل العلمي: 

بكالوريوس في الهندسة الميكانيكية 

الخبرات العلمية:

عمل مديرا عاما لشركة مصانع الإسمنت الأردنية وعضو مجلس إدارتها وشغل منصب نائب رئيس الإتحاد العربي للإسمنت

نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة الشرق الأوسط للتأمين

عضو مجلس إدارة صناعة عمان للدورة السابقة

عضو مجلس إدارة سلطة الكهرباء الأردنية وسلطة المصادر الطبيعية

عضو مجلس إدارة كلية الهندسة الجامعة الأردنية•مديرا عاما لشركة بابيكو للإستثمار

عضو مجلس إدارة الشركات المنبثقة عنها

رئيس مجلس إدارة سوق فلسطين للأوراق المالية

رئيس تنفيذي و مدير عام لشركة الإتصالات الفلسطينية

وزير المياه والري 2000-2001

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 نوفان العجارمة .. وزير دولة لشؤون رئاسة الوزراء

مكان وتاريخ الولادة : 1/1/1971

الحالة الاجتماعية : متزوج وله (3) ابناء

المؤهلات العلمية :-

دكتوراه في القانون العام/ جامعة عين شمس-مصر.

ماجستير في القانون العام/ جامعة آل البيت.

بكالوريوس حقوق/ جامعة مؤتة.

اهم المناصب التي شغلها :-

وزير التنمية السياسية

مدير الدائرة القانونية في الجامعة الاردنية.

مستشار قانوني لديوان التشريع والرأي.

مستشار قانوني لهيئة اعتماد مؤسسات التعليم العالي.

مستشار قانوني للجامعة الألمانية الاردنية.

محامي ومستشار قانوني للمؤسسة العامة للضمان الاجتماعي.

مستشار قانوني لعدد من المؤسسات والدوائر والشركات في القطاعين العام والخاص.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
 بسام حدادين .. وزير التنمية السياسية والشؤون البرلمانية
تاريخ ومكان الولادة 1949, ماعين

الحالة الاجتماعية متزوج

التحصيل العلمي بكالوريوس

التخصص الصحافة

الإنتماء الحزبي: 1- نائب الأمين العام الأسبق لحزب الشعب الديمقراطي الأردني-حشد 2- حزب اليسار الديمقراطي الأردني

الخبرات والوظائف السابقة - ;كاتب صحفي

العضوية في منظمات المجتمع المدني 

-رئيس نادي اسرة القلم

- منتدى الفكر الديمقراطي

- رئيس المركز الديمقراطي

- منسق التجمع الديمقراطي الاجتماعي
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــ
نضال القطامين وزير العمل

تاريخ ومكان الولادة 1961, النمتة / محافظة الطفيلة

الحالة الاجتماعية متزوج

التحصيل العلمي دراسات عليا

التخصص هندسة طرق

الخبرات والوظائف السابقة 

- أستاذ في كلية الهندسة والتكنولوجيا في الجامعة الأردنية.

- أستاذ في كلية الهندسة في جامعة مؤتة.

- أستاذ في كلية الهندسة في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية.

- مدير للعلاقات الدولية في جامعة مؤتة.

عميد للبحث العلمي وعميد للدراسات العليا في الجامعة الهاشمية.

مستشار هندسي لسلطة إقليم البتراء – وزارة السياحة والآثار الأردنية.

- عضو معهد هندسة الطرق والنقل – بريطانيا.

- عضو نقابة المهندسين – الأردن.

- عضو نقابة المهندسين – بريطانيا.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ

 المهندس وجيه عزايزه .. وزير التنمية الاجتماعية
المهندس وجيه عزايزه ولد في اربد العام 1955 ، يحمل درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية  من جامعة حلب / سوريا – 1979 ، شغل عدة مناصب منها وزير التنمية الاجتماعية، وعضو مجلس أمناء الصندوق الهاشمي لإعمار المسجد الأقصى المبارك وقبة الصخرة المشرفة، ومفوض الجانب الأردني/ اللجنة الأردنية الفلسطينية المشتركة، وممثل وزارة الخارجية بمديرية المساهمات الحكومية في وزارة المالية، ومدير عام دائرة الشؤون الفلسطينية.

حاصل على وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الأولى 2007.
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

بتشكيل كمان وزارتين بنحفظ السير الذاتيه لكل الوزراء 
مافي تجديد مافي تغيير للأسف التاريخ بعيد نفسه 
بنتمنى نشوف تغيير بالسياسات كونا ما شفنا تغيير بالوجوه 
مشكور هدوء

----------


## &روان&

ان شاء الله تكون هي الحكومة على قد الثقة ونشوف اشيا جديدة تتماشى مع الاصلاح

شكرا هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً دموع وروان ع المرور .. وكلامك صحيح دموع ، كان نفسي اشوف شخصيات جديدة علينا وعالدولة .. مجرد تغيير مقاعد .... ان شاء الله تكون هالحكومة افضل من سابقاتها*

----------


## (dodo)

كل ما تيجي حكومة  جديدة بنحكي ان شاءالله تكون احسن من الي قبلها وبتتغير بفترة قصيرة 
على كل حال كمان هاي المرة رح نحكي انه ان شاءالله تكون احسن 
شكرا هدوء

----------


## محمد العزام

والله لانسور ولاجبور بعدلو هالوضع

----------

